# What CPT code to use when EKG is done in the Hospital



## MAQuintero (Aug 21, 2012)

I am needing to know what the correct CPT code for an EKG is to use when a patient is in the Hospital and has Medicare. Is it the same as the Doctor's office of G0403?


----------



## jewlz0879 (Aug 23, 2012)

We bill 93010 for hosptial and 93000 in office. If your office is doing IPPE, then see below. 

http://www.managemypractice.com/my-...am-not-an-exam-and-the-annual-wellness-visit/.


----------



## Naveen Rachagolla (Aug 24, 2012)

I think 93000 is used in hospitals 
93010 is used in office
And if the EKG is recomended or referred from IPPE then select the HCPCS codes from G0402 - G0405


----------



## Pam Brooks (Aug 24, 2012)

If an EKG is done at the hospital, and your provider is only doing the interpretation/read, bill the 93010. 

If you are doing the EKG in the office (provided your doc owns the EKG equipment), bill 93000.  

Since the patient is hospitalized, I'm going to assume these are not screening/routine EKGs, so the G codes would not be appropriate, since the IPPE facility setting is unlikely.


----------

